

Black Swan Magnet - zackattack
http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/06/black-swan-magnet/

======
tjmaxal
Fundamental flaw: If you can't predict a Black Swan how can you attract one?

~~~
jackv
It's not about prediction, it's about odds. If you don't know the outcome it's
better to have 200 possibilities than 1 "great idea."

------
drallison
Taleb's point is that unexpected outlier events are the ones that have the
greatest impact. Prediction works because the next moment is usually not much
different from the current moment.

------
RK
HN specific linkbait title? Y Combinator was only mentioned in one sentence.

~~~
RK
Note: the title has since been changed.

------
bradshaw1965
Black Swans have jumped the shark.

